# The Carlos Díaz UFOs



## eternal_noob (Apr 28, 2022)

In 1981 a photographer named Carlos Díaz took some pictures of a ufo that some experts say are the real deal.
Over the next few years Díaz would not only produce more pictures and videos of the "Ships of Light" but also claim to be in contact with the alien astronauts.

If you like UFOs and can spare an hour, this is worth watching:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUKq7uTovr0_


----------



## Alain De Vos (Apr 28, 2022)

Time for a meme,


			https://memegenerator.net/img/instances/66958467/i-for-one-welcome-our-new-reptilian-overlords.jpg


----------



## eternal_noob (Apr 28, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> Reptilian


You didn't watch the video, these were humanoids. 


> At this point, Diaz claimed, *a humanoid entity with fair hair* approached him and told him that if he wanted to know more about what he had just experienced, he should return to the same spot at noon the following day.





			Carlos Diaz - UFO Abductee


----------

